# [SOLVED] Windows 7 BSOD problem



## art_l_j (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi, I have just had my first Windows 7 BSOD (Blue Screen Of Death).

I am a computer systems OEM, and I use the Windows 7 Demo Toolkit (W7DT) from the Microsoft Partnership Program in my systems to test them, until the customer orders a particular OS, which is then installed over top of the W7DT.

Attached please find the Minidump and other files that are the result of the BSOD. This was a fairly new installation of the W7DT, and so Windows 7 was not completely 'updated' to the most recent version of everything.

Could jcgriff2, or another expert here, please have a look into this, and let me know what you find?

Thanks very much, in advance,
Art


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 BSOD problem*



art_l_j said:


> Hi, I have just had my first Windows 7 BSOD (Blue Screen Of Death).
> 
> I am a computer systems OEM, and I use the Windows 7 Demo Toolkit (W7DT) from the Microsoft Partnership Program in my systems to test them, until the customer orders a particular OS, which is then installed over top of the W7DT.
> 
> ...



Good Morning Art,

I greatly appreciate the detailed information that you provided as I myself am not all that familiar yet with the Windows 7 Demo Tool Kit. Ironically, one of the first items that I noticed in the loaded driver listing was that the DirectX Graphics Kernel *dxgkrnl.sys* itself was not updated and contains the original Windows 7 RTM timestamp. 

The bugcheck = *0x7e (0xc0000096,,,)*, probable cause listed as the DirectX Graphics MMS driver *dxgmms1.sys*.

0x7e is a rather common bugcheck - system thread exception; but the exception code 0xc0000096 is one that I don't see very often as its interpretation = "Privileged instruction". The bucket ID suggests that a (possible) transition was taking place (from user mode into kernel code territory); but I am not entirely sold on that either.


```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x7E_dxgmms1!VidSchiSwitchContextWithCheck+175
```
[/font]


I picked these drivers out of the dump simply because they are the newest - all 3rd party; no Windows Updates that I can see as noted earlier. Note the last one is NVIDIA - possibly its very recent update and the non-update of the DirectX Kernel may be a lead here -

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
vpcusb.sys   Wed Jul 22 18:20:23 2009 (4A6790A7)
vpcnfltr.sys Wed Jul 22 18:20:17 2009 (4A6790A1)
vpchbus.sys  Wed Jul 22 18:20:23 2009 (4A6790A7)
vpcvmm.sys   Wed Jul 22 18:20:22 2009 (4A6790A6)

nvBridge.kmd Fri Nov 20 22:09:47 2009 (4B0759FB)
nvlddmkm.sys Fri Nov 20 22:40:46 2009 (4B07613E)
```
[/font]

I would suggest that you roll the NVIDIA drivers back or allow Windoes Updates in to take care of DirectX.

Curiosity, Q, please - is this system activated at this time? Validated - or is that done post-install over 7DTK? Do you ever do a clean install (onto a DoD-formatted HDD)?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.




```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert7\AppData\Local\Temp\Temp1_Bluescreen_001[1].zip\121209-26093-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

WARNING: Whitespace at end of path element
Symbol search path is: SRV*C:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols


Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 UP Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`0281d000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02a5ae50
Debug session time: Sat Dec 12 20:35:37.311 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:19:33.798
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
........................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
......
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 1000007E, {ffffffffc0000096, fffff800028a0b8c, fffff880092fb928, fffff880092fb180}

Probably caused by : dxgmms1.sys ( dxgmms1!VidSchiSwitchContextWithCheck+175 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M (1000007e)
This is a very common bugcheck.  Usually the exception address pinpoints
the driver/function that caused the problem.  Always note this address
as well as the link date of the driver/image that contains this address.
Some common problems are exception code 0x80000003.  This means a hard
coded breakpoint or assertion was hit, but this system was booted
/NODEBUG.  This is not supposed to happen as developers should never have
hardcoded breakpoints in retail code, but ...
If this happens, make sure a debugger gets connected, and the
system is booted /DEBUG.  This will let us see why this breakpoint is
happening.
Arguments:
Arg1: ffffffffc0000096, The exception code that was not handled
Arg2: fffff800028a0b8c, The address that the exception occurred at
Arg3: fffff880092fb928, Exception Record Address
Arg4: fffff880092fb180, Context Record Address

Debugging Details:
------------------


EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000096 - {EXCEPTION}  Privileged instruction.

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!KeResetEvent+3c
fffff800`028a0b8c 440f22c1        mov     cr8,rcx

EXCEPTION_RECORD:  fffff880092fb928 -- (.exr 0xfffff880092fb928)
ExceptionAddress: fffff800028a0b8c (nt!KeResetEvent+0x000000000000003c)
   ExceptionCode: c0000096
  ExceptionFlags: 00000000
NumberParameters: 0

CONTEXT:  fffff880092fb180 -- (.cxr 0xfffff880092fb180)
rax=0000000000000000 rbx=fffffa8002e1a6c8 rcx=0000000000000002
rdx=fffffa8003c90010 rsi=0000000000000002 rdi=0000000000000001
rip=fffff800028a0b8c rsp=fffff880092fbb60 rbp=fffffa8002131000
 r8=000000000000000f  r9=0000000000000000 r10=000000000083efe6
r11=fffff880092fbb70 r12=0000000000000000 r13=fffff880092fbd00
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000001
iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na pe nc
cs=0010  ss=0000  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00010202
nt!KeResetEvent+0x3c:
fffff800`028a0b8c 440f22c1        mov     cr8,rcx
Resetting default scope

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

ERROR_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000096 - {EXCEPTION}  Privileged instruction.

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  STATUS_PRIVILEGED_INSTRUCTION

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff8800499afc5 to fffff800028a0b8c

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`092fbb60 fffff880`0499afc5 : fffffa80`039d1240 fffffa80`02e1a010 fffffa80`02e1a010 00000000`00000001 : nt!KeResetEvent+0x3c
fffff880`092fbb90 fffff880`0499b193 : fffffa80`02e1a010 fffffa80`039d1240 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : dxgmms1!VidSchiSwitchContextWithCheck+0x175
fffff880`092fbbf0 fffff880`049c7e7a : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`039d1240 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`02e1a010 : dxgmms1!VidSchiScheduleCommandToRun+0xa7
fffff880`092fbd00 fffff800`02b32166 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`04ac0040 fffffa80`018a8b30 00000000`00000000 : dxgmms1!VidSchiWorkerThread+0xba
fffff880`092fbd40 fffff800`0286d486 : fffff800`02a07e80 fffffa80`04ac0040 fffffa80`018cb040 00000000`00000246 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`092fbd80 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`092fc000 fffff880`092f6000 fffff880`092fb690 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxStartSystemThread+0x16


FOLLOWUP_IP: 
dxgmms1!VidSchiSwitchContextWithCheck+175
fffff880`0499afc5 48a12003000080f7ffff mov rax,qword ptr [FFFFF78000000320h]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  1

SYMBOL_NAME:  dxgmms1!VidSchiSwitchContextWithCheck+175

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: dxgmms1

IMAGE_NAME:  dxgmms1.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bc578

STACK_COMMAND:  .cxr 0xfffff880092fb180 ; kb

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x7E_dxgmms1!VidSchiSwitchContextWithCheck+175

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x7E_dxgmms1!VidSchiSwitchContextWithCheck+175

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

kd> lmvm dxgmms1
start             end                 module name
fffff880`04990000 fffff880`049d6000   dxgmms1    (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\dxgmms1.pdb\685AF9F266284BE19008B39B739A572B1\dxgmms1.pdb
    Loaded symbol image file: dxgmms1.sys
    Mapped memory image file: C:\symbols\dxgmms1.sys\4A5BC57846000\dxgmms1.sys
    Image path: \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\dxgmms1.sys
    Image name: dxgmms1.sys
    Timestamp:        Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
    CheckSum:         0004AD44
    ImageSize:        00046000
    File version:     6.1.7600.16385
    Product version:  6.1.7600.16385
    File flags:       0 (Mask 3F)
    File OS:          40004 NT Win32
    File type:        3.7 Driver
    File date:        00000000.00000000
    Translations:     0409.04b0
    CompanyName:      Microsoft Corporation
    ProductName:      Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
    InternalName:     dxgmms1.sys
    OriginalFilename: dxgmms1.sys
    ProductVersion:   6.1.7600.16385
    FileVersion:      6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
    FileDescription:  DirectX Graphics MMS
    LegalCopyright:   © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
kd> lmvm dxgmms1
start             end                 module name
fffff880`04990000 fffff880`049d6000   dxgmms1    (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\dxgmms1.pdb\685AF9F266284BE19008B39B739A572B1\dxgmms1.pdb
    Loaded symbol image file: dxgmms1.sys
    Mapped memory image file: C:\symbols\dxgmms1.sys\4A5BC57846000\dxgmms1.sys
    Image path: \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\dxgmms1.sys
    Image name: dxgmms1.sys
    Timestamp:        Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
    CheckSum:         0004AD44
    ImageSize:        00046000
    File version:     6.1.7600.16385
    Product version:  6.1.7600.16385
    File flags:       0 (Mask 3F)
    File OS:          40004 NT Win32
    File type:        3.7 Driver
    File date:        00000000.00000000
    Translations:     0409.04b0
    CompanyName:      Microsoft Corporation
    ProductName:      Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
    InternalName:     dxgmms1.sys
    OriginalFilename: dxgmms1.sys
    ProductVersion:   6.1.7600.16385
    FileVersion:      6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
    FileDescription:  DirectX Graphics MMS
    LegalCopyright:   © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
kd> k
Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
fffff880`092fbb60 fffff880`0499afc5 nt!KeResetEvent+0x3c
fffff880`092fbb90 fffff880`0499b193 dxgmms1!VidSchiSwitchContextWithCheck+0x175
fffff880`092fbbf0 fffff880`049c7e7a dxgmms1!VidSchiScheduleCommandToRun+0xa7
fffff880`092fbd00 fffff800`02b32166 dxgmms1!VidSchiWorkerThread+0xba
fffff880`092fbd40 fffff800`0286d486 nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`092fbd80 00000000`00000000 nt!KxStartSystemThread+0x16
kd> r
rax=0000000000000000 rbx=fffffa8002e1a6c8 rcx=0000000000000002
rdx=fffffa8003c90010 rsi=0000000000000002 rdi=0000000000000001
rip=fffff800028a0b8c rsp=fffff880092fbb60 rbp=fffffa8002131000
 r8=000000000000000f  r9=0000000000000000 r10=000000000083efe6
r11=fffff880092fbb70 r12=0000000000000000 r13=fffff880092fbd00
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000001
iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na pe nc
cs=0010  ss=0000  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00010202
nt!KeResetEvent+0x3c:
fffff800`028a0b8c 440f22c1        mov     cr8,rcx
kd> lmnt
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00bc5000 fffff800`00bcf000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff800`0281d000 fffff800`02dfa000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff800`02dfa000 fffff800`02e43000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`00ce7000 fffff880`00cf4000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`00cf4000 fffff880`00d08000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00d08000 fffff880`00d66000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d66000 fffff880`00dc2000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`00dc2000 fffff880`00dec000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e1a000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00e1a000 fffff880`00e23000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00e4c000 fffff880`00ef0000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00ef0000 fffff880`00eff000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00eff000 fffff880`00f56000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`00f56000 fffff880`00f5f000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00f5f000 fffff880`00f69000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00f69000 fffff880`00f9c000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00f9c000 fffff880`00fa9000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00fa9000 fffff880`00fbe000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00fbe000 fffff880`00fc7000   compbatt compbatt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00fc7000 fffff880`00fd3000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:31:01 2009 (4A5BC3B5)
fffff880`00fd3000 fffff880`00fe8000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00fe8000 fffff880`00ff0000   viaide   viaide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`00ff0000 fffff880`01000000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0101e000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`0102f000 fffff880`01059000   vsmraid  vsmraid.sys  Fri Jan 30 20:18:57 2009 (4983A701)
fffff880`01059000 fffff880`010bb000   storport storport.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:18 2009 (4A5BCACE)
fffff880`010bb000 fffff880`010c6000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`010c6000 fffff880`01112000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`01112000 fffff880`01126000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01126000 fffff880`01184000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`01184000 fffff880`011f7000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0121a000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`0121a000 fffff880`0122b000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`0122b000 fffff880`01235000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01235000 fffff880`01246000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01246000 fffff880`01253000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`01253000 fffff880`013f6000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0144a000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`0144f000 fffff880`01541000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`01541000 fffff880`015a1000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`015a1000 fffff880`015cc000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`015cc000 fffff880`015dc000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`015dc000 fffff880`015e5000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`015e5000 fffff880`015ee000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`015ee000 fffff880`015f9000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01601000 fffff880`017fe000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`01816000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01816000 fffff880`01846000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`0187c000 fffff880`018a6000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`018a6000 fffff880`018af000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`018af000 fffff880`018b6000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`018b6000 fffff880`018c4000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`018c4000 fffff880`018e9000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`018e9000 fffff880`018f2000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`018f8000 fffff880`01944000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`01944000 fffff880`0194c000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`0194c000 fffff880`01986000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`01986000 fffff880`01998000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01998000 fffff880`019a1000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`019a1000 fffff880`019b5000   gagp30kx gagp30kx.sys Mon Jul 13 19:38:43 2009 (4A5BC583)
fffff880`019b5000 fffff880`019ef000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`019ef000 fffff880`019ff000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c1b000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`02c1b000 fffff880`02c70c00   vpcvmm   vpcvmm.sys   Wed Jul 22 18:20:22 2009 (4A6790A6)
fffff880`02c71000 fffff880`02c85000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff880`02c9b000 fffff880`02d25000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`02d25000 fffff880`02d6a000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`02d6a000 fffff880`02d73000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02d73000 fffff880`02d99000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`02d99000 fffff880`02dad000   vpcnfltr vpcnfltr.sys Wed Jul 22 18:20:17 2009 (4A6790A1)
fffff880`02dad000 fffff880`02dc3000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`02dc3000 fffff880`02dd2000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02dd2000 fffff880`02def000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`03200000 fffff880`032c8000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`032c8000 fffff880`032e6000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff880`032f3000 fffff880`03346000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`03346000 fffff880`03359000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:25 2009 (4A5BCCB5)
fffff880`03359000 fffff880`0337c000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`0337c000 fffff880`0339d000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)
fffff880`0339d000 fffff880`033b2000   appid    appid.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:52:39 2009 (4A5BC8C7)
fffff880`033b2000 fffff880`033c7000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`033c7000 fffff880`033df000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`033df000 fffff880`033f7000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`03600000 fffff880`03643000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`03643000 fffff880`03660000   vpcusb   vpcusb.sys   Wed Jul 22 18:20:23 2009 (4A6790A7)
fffff880`03660000 fffff880`0368c000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`0368d000 fffff880`036de000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`036de000 fffff880`036ea000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`036ea000 fffff880`036f5000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`036f5000 fffff880`03704000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`03704000 fffff880`03787000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03787000 fffff880`037a5000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`037a5000 fffff880`037b6000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`037b6000 fffff880`037dc000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`037dc000 fffff880`037f3000   amdk8    amdk8.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a12000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`03a12000 fffff880`03a21000   usbrpm   usbrpm.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:35:14 2009 (4A5BD2C2)
fffff880`0452a000 fffff880`0453a000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`0453a000 fffff880`04550000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`04550000 fffff880`04574000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`04574000 fffff880`045a3000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`045a3000 fffff880`045be000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`045be000 fffff880`045df000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`045df000 fffff880`045f9000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04863000   yk62x64  yk62x64.sys  Mon Feb 23 10:02:27 2009 (49A2BA83)
fffff880`04863000 fffff880`04880000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`04880000 fffff880`0488f000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0488f000 fffff880`0489b000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`0489c000 fffff880`04990000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:56 2009 (4A5BC590)
fffff880`04990000 fffff880`049d6000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`049d6000 fffff880`049f4000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`04a00000 fffff880`04a56000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`04a56000 fffff880`04a67000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`04a67000 fffff880`04a74000   fdc      fdc.sys      Mon Jul 13 20:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`04a74000 fffff880`04a80000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`04a80000 fffff880`04a8f000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`04a8f000 fffff880`04a90480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`04a91000 fffff880`04a92f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`04a97000 fffff880`04bdb000   bcmwl664 bcmwl664.sys Thu Mar 26 21:06:57 2009 (49CC26B1)
fffff880`04bdb000 fffff880`04be8000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)
fffff880`04be8000 fffff880`04bf5000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`04bf5000 fffff880`04c00000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`04c00000 fffff880`04c13000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`04c13000 fffff880`04c1f000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`04c2d000 fffff880`04c9e000   spsys    spsys.sys    Mon May 11 13:20:58 2009 (4A085E7A)
fffff880`04cc7000 fffff880`04d03000   vpchbus  vpchbus.sys  Wed Jul 22 18:20:23 2009 (4A6790A7)
fffff880`04d03000 fffff880`04d5d000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`04d5d000 fffff880`04d68000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`04d68000 fffff880`04d7d000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`04d7d000 fffff880`04dd1000   udfs     udfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:37 2009 (4A5BC1F9)
fffff880`04dd1000 fffff880`04ddf000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`04ddf000 fffff880`04deb000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`04deb000 fffff880`04df4000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`04ea4000 fffff880`05bb1a00   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Fri Nov 20 22:40:46 2009 (4B07613E)
fffff880`05bb2000 fffff880`05bb3180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Fri Nov 20 22:09:47 2009 (4B0759FB)
fffff880`05bb4000 fffff880`05bc2000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`05bc2000 fffff880`05bf8000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`06e10000 fffff880`06e5d000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`06e5d000 fffff880`06e80000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`06e80000 fffff880`06f26000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`06f26000 fffff880`06f31000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`06f31000 fffff880`06f5e000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`06f5e000 fffff880`06f70000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`06f70000 fffff880`06fd9000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`0720a000 fffff880`072a2000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`072a2000 fffff880`072b6000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Wed Apr 23 04:49:22 2008 (480EF812)
fffff880`072b6000 fffff880`072c1000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`072c1000 fffff880`072de000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff960`000e0000 fffff960`003ef000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00590000 fffff960`0059a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00760000 fffff960`00787000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`03a22000 fffff880`0452a000   nvlddmkm.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`04c1f000 fffff880`04c2d000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01846000 fffff880`01854000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01854000 fffff880`01860000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01860000 fffff880`01869000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01869000 fffff880`0187c000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
kd> lmntsm
start             end                 module name
fffff880`00eff000 fffff880`00f56000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`02c9b000 fffff880`02d25000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`0453a000 fffff880`04550000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`037dc000 fffff880`037f3000   amdk8    amdk8.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`010bb000 fffff880`010c6000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`0339d000 fffff880`033b2000   appid    appid.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:52:39 2009 (4A5BC8C7)
fffff880`072b6000 fffff880`072c1000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`00e1a000 fffff880`00e23000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00dc2000 fffff880`00dec000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`00fc7000 fffff880`00fd3000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:31:01 2009 (4A5BC3B5)
fffff880`04a97000 fffff880`04bdb000   bcmwl664 bcmwl664.sys Thu Mar 26 21:06:57 2009 (49CC26B1)
fffff880`018af000 fffff880`018b6000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`037a5000 fffff880`037b6000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`032c8000 fffff880`032e6000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff960`00760000 fffff960`00787000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`072c1000 fffff880`072de000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff880`0187c000 fffff880`018a6000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`01816000 fffff880`01846000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00d08000 fffff880`00d66000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01184000 fffff880`011f7000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`00fbe000 fffff880`00fc7000   compbatt compbatt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`0452a000 fffff880`0453a000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`04dd1000 fffff880`04ddf000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`03704000 fffff880`03787000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03787000 fffff880`037a5000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`036f5000 fffff880`03704000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`01816000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`04deb000 fffff880`04df4000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`04ddf000 fffff880`04deb000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`04c00000 fffff880`04c13000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`04c13000 fffff880`04c1f000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`0489c000 fffff880`04990000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:56 2009 (4A5BC590)
fffff880`04990000 fffff880`049d6000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`05bc2000 fffff880`05bf8000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`04a67000 fffff880`04a74000   fdc      fdc.sys      Mon Jul 13 20:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`01112000 fffff880`01126000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`04d5d000 fffff880`04d68000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`010c6000 fffff880`01112000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`0122b000 fffff880`01235000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`019b5000 fffff880`019ef000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0144a000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`019a1000 fffff880`019b5000   gagp30kx gagp30kx.sys Mon Jul 13 19:38:43 2009 (4A5BC583)
fffff800`02dfa000 fffff800`02e43000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`03200000 fffff880`032c8000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`01998000 fffff880`019a1000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`049d6000 fffff880`049f4000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`04880000 fffff880`0488f000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff800`00bc5000 fffff800`00bcf000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`03600000 fffff880`03643000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0121a000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`015a1000 fffff880`015cc000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`033b2000 fffff880`033c7000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`03359000 fffff880`0337c000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00ce7000 fffff880`00cf4000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`05bb4000 fffff880`05bc2000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`04a80000 fffff880`04a8f000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e1a000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`072a2000 fffff880`072b6000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Wed Apr 23 04:49:22 2008 (480EF812)
fffff880`033df000 fffff880`033f7000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`03660000 fffff880`0368c000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`06e10000 fffff880`06e5d000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`06e5d000 fffff880`06e80000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`015ee000 fffff880`015f9000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00f5f000 fffff880`00f69000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01126000 fffff880`01184000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`036ea000 fffff880`036f5000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`01986000 fffff880`01998000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`0144f000 fffff880`01541000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`0488f000 fffff880`0489b000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`03346000 fffff880`03359000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:25 2009 (4A5BCCB5)
fffff880`04574000 fffff880`045a3000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`04d68000 fffff880`04d7d000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`02dc3000 fffff880`02dd2000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02d25000 fffff880`02d6a000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`01541000 fffff880`015a1000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`01235000 fffff880`01246000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`036de000 fffff880`036ea000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`0281d000 fffff800`02dfa000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`01253000 fffff880`013f6000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`018a6000 fffff880`018af000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`05bb2000 fffff880`05bb3180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Fri Nov 20 22:09:47 2009 (4B0759FB)
fffff880`04ea4000 fffff880`05bb1a00   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Fri Nov 20 22:40:46 2009 (4B07613E)
fffff880`032f3000 fffff880`03346000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`02d73000 fffff880`02d99000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`04863000 fffff880`04880000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`00fa9000 fffff880`00fbe000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00f69000 fffff880`00f9c000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00ff0000 fffff880`01000000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`0121a000 fffff880`0122b000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`06e80000 fffff880`06f26000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`00cf4000 fffff880`00d08000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`04550000 fffff880`04574000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`045a3000 fffff880`045be000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`045be000 fffff880`045df000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`045df000 fffff880`045f9000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`0368d000 fffff880`036de000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`04bf5000 fffff880`04c00000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`018e9000 fffff880`018f2000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`015dc000 fffff880`015e5000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`015e5000 fffff880`015ee000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`0194c000 fffff880`01986000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`033c7000 fffff880`033df000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`06f26000 fffff880`06f31000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`04a74000 fffff880`04a80000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`02dd2000 fffff880`02def000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`01944000 fffff880`0194c000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`04c2d000 fffff880`04c9e000   spsys    spsys.sys    Mon May 11 13:20:58 2009 (4A085E7A)
fffff880`0720a000 fffff880`072a2000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`06f70000 fffff880`06fd9000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`06f31000 fffff880`06f5e000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`01059000 fffff880`010bb000   storport storport.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:18 2009 (4A5BCACE)
fffff880`04a8f000 fffff880`04a90480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01601000 fffff880`017fe000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`06f5e000 fffff880`06f70000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`01246000 fffff880`01253000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0101e000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`02c71000 fffff880`02c85000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff960`00590000 fffff960`0059a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`037b6000 fffff880`037dc000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`04d7d000 fffff880`04dd1000   udfs     udfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:37 2009 (4A5BC1F9)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a12000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`04a91000 fffff880`04a92f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`04a56000 fffff880`04a67000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`04d03000 fffff880`04d5d000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`04a00000 fffff880`04a56000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`03a12000 fffff880`03a21000   usbrpm   usbrpm.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:35:14 2009 (4A5BD2C2)
fffff880`04be8000 fffff880`04bf5000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00f9c000 fffff880`00fa9000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`018b6000 fffff880`018c4000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`00fe8000 fffff880`00ff0000   viaide   viaide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`018c4000 fffff880`018e9000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`015cc000 fffff880`015dc000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`00fd3000 fffff880`00fe8000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d66000 fffff880`00dc2000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`018f8000 fffff880`01944000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`04cc7000 fffff880`04d03000   vpchbus  vpchbus.sys  Wed Jul 22 18:20:23 2009 (4A6790A7)
fffff880`02d99000 fffff880`02dad000   vpcnfltr vpcnfltr.sys Wed Jul 22 18:20:17 2009 (4A6790A1)
fffff880`03643000 fffff880`03660000   vpcusb   vpcusb.sys   Wed Jul 22 18:20:23 2009 (4A6790A7)
fffff880`02c1b000 fffff880`02c70c00   vpcvmm   vpcvmm.sys   Wed Jul 22 18:20:22 2009 (4A6790A6)
fffff880`0102f000 fffff880`01059000   vsmraid  vsmraid.sys  Fri Jan 30 20:18:57 2009 (4983A701)
fffff880`04bdb000 fffff880`04be8000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)
fffff880`02dad000 fffff880`02dc3000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c1b000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`019ef000 fffff880`019ff000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e4c000 fffff880`00ef0000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00ef0000 fffff880`00eff000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02d6a000 fffff880`02d73000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`000e0000 fffff960`003ef000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00f56000 fffff880`00f5f000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`0337c000 fffff880`0339d000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04863000   yk62x64  yk62x64.sys  Mon Feb 23 10:02:27 2009 (49A2BA83)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`03a22000 fffff880`0452a000   nvlddmkm.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`04c1f000 fffff880`04c2d000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01846000 fffff880`01854000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01854000 fffff880`01860000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01860000 fffff880`01869000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01869000 fffff880`0187c000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
kd> lmvm dxgkrnl
start             end                 module name
fffff880`0489c000 fffff880`04990000   dxgkrnl    (deferred)             
    Mapped memory image file: C:\symbols\dxgkrnl.sys\4A5BC590f4000\dxgkrnl.sys
    Image path: \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\dxgkrnl.sys
    Image name: dxgkrnl.sys
    Timestamp:        Mon Jul 13 19:38:56 2009 (4A5BC590)
    CheckSum:         000F256A
    ImageSize:        000F4000
    File version:     6.1.7600.16385
    Product version:  6.1.7600.16385
    File flags:       0 (Mask 3F)
    File OS:          40004 NT Win32
    File type:        3.7 Driver
    File date:        00000000.00000000
    Translations:     0409.04b0
    CompanyName:      Microsoft Corporation
    ProductName:      Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
    InternalName:     dxgkrnl.sys
    OriginalFilename: dxgkrnl.sys
    ProductVersion:   6.1.7600.16385
    FileVersion:      6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
    FileDescription:  DirectX Graphics Kernel
    LegalCopyright:   © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
windbg> .hh 
kd> !for_each_module .echo @#ModuleName fver = @#FileVersion pver = @#ProductVersion 
kdcom fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
nt fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
hal fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
CI fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
mcupdate_AuthenticAMD fver =  pver =
PSHED fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
CLFS fver =  pver =
volmgrx fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
ataport fver =  pver =
mountmgr fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
atapi fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
Wdf01000 fver = 1.9.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 1.9.7600.16385
WDFLDR fver =  pver =
ACPI fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
WMILIB fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
msisadrv fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
pci fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
vdrvroot fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
partmgr fver =  pver =
compbatt fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
BATTC fver =  pver =
volmgr fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
viaide fver =  pver =
PCIIDEX fver =  pver =
tdx fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
vsmraid fver =  pver =
storport fver =  pver =
amdxata fver =  pver =
fltmgr fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
fileinfo fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
msrpc fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
cng fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
ksecdd fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
pcw fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
Fs_Rec fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
Npfs fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
TDI fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
Ntfs fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
fwpkclnt fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
ndis fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
NETIO fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
ksecpkg fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
vmstorfl fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
rdpencdd fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
rdprefmp fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
Msfs fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
tcpip fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
disk fver =  pver =
CLASSPNP fver =  pver =
cdrom fver =  pver =
Null fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
Beep fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
vga fver =  pver =
VIDEOPRT fver =  pver =
RDPCDD fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
volsnap fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
spldr fver =  pver =
rdyboost fver =  pver =
mup fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
hwpolicy fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
gagp30kx fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
fvevol fver =  pver =
watchdog fver =  pver =
wanarp fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
vpcvmm fver =  pver =
termdd fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
afd fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
netbt fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
wfplwf fver =  pver =
pacer fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
vpcnfltr fver =  pver =
vwififlt fver =  pver =
netbios fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
serial fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
HTTP fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
bowser fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
nwifi fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
ndisuio fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
luafv fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
WudfPf fver =  pver =
appid fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
lltdio fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
rspndr fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
mpsdrv fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
ks fver =  pver =
vpcusb fver =  pver =
mrxsmb fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
rdbss fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
nsiproxy fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
mssmbios fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
discache fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
csc fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
dfsc fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
blbdrive fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
tunnel fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
amdk8 fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
umbus fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
usbrpm fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
CompositeBus fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
AgileVpn fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
rasl2tp fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
ndiswan fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
raspppoe fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
raspptp fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
rassstp fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
yk62x64 fver =  pver =
parport fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
kbdclass fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
ndistapi fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
dxgkrnl fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
dxgmms1 fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
i8042prt fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
USBPORT fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
usbehci fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
fdc fver =  pver =
serenum fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
mouclass fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
swenum fver =  pver =
USBD fver =  pver =
bcmwl664 fver =  pver =
vwifibus fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
usbuhci fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
rdpbus fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
dump_dumpfve fver =  pver =
Dxapi fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
spsys fver =  pver =
vpchbus fver =  pver =
usbhub fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
flpydisk fver =  pver =
NDProxy fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
udfs fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
crashdmp fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
dump_dumpata fver =  pver =
dump_atapi fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
nvlddmkm fver =  pver =
nvBridge fver =  pver =
monitor fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
fastfat fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
mrxsmb10 fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
mrxsmb20 fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
peauth fver =  pver =
secdrv fver =  pver =
srvnet fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
tcpipreg fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
srv2 fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
srv fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
MpFilter fver =  pver =
asyncmac fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
cdfs fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
win32k fver =  pver =
TSDDD fver =  pver =
cdd fver =  pver =
kd> lmvm dxgkrnl
start             end                 module name
fffff880`0489c000 fffff880`04990000   dxgkrnl    (deferred)             
    Mapped memory image file: C:\symbols\dxgkrnl.sys\4A5BC590f4000\dxgkrnl.sys
    Image path: \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\dxgkrnl.sys
    Image name: dxgkrnl.sys
    Timestamp:        Mon Jul 13 19:38:56 2009 (4A5BC590)
    CheckSum:         000F256A
    ImageSize:        000F4000
    File version:     6.1.7600.16385
    Product version:  6.1.7600.16385
    File flags:       0 (Mask 3F)
    File OS:          40004 NT Win32
    File type:        3.7 Driver
    File date:        00000000.00000000
    Translations:     0409.04b0
    CompanyName:      Microsoft Corporation
    ProductName:      Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
    InternalName:     dxgkrnl.sys
    OriginalFilename: dxgkrnl.sys
    ProductVersion:   6.1.7600.16385
    FileVersion:      6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
    FileDescription:  DirectX Graphics Kernel
    LegalCopyright:   © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


[/FONT]
```


----------



## art_l_j (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 BSOD problem*



jcgriff2 said:


> Good Morning Art,
> 
> I greatly appreciate the detailed information that you provided as I myself am not all that familiar yet with the Windows 7 Demo Tool Kit. Ironically, one of the first items that I noticed in the loaded driver listing was that the DirectX Graphics Kernel *dxgkrnl.sys* itself was not updated and contains the original Windows 7 RTM timestamp.
> 
> ...


-------------------------------------------------------------

Thanks very much, jcgriff2, for your quick yet detailed response to my message.

It turns out that the problem was a Motherboard failure, or 'intermittent bug', for lack of a better term for it.

This particular system originally had WinXP Home SP3 on it, and had been running OK for a couple of months, when it crashed rather badly.

Instead of trying to fix/re-install XP, I decided to run the W7DTK on this system, with the BSOD as a result.

I then tried to install Ubuntu Linux 9.04 desktop, resulting in a 'hung' system part way through the installation.

With all 3 OSs showing 'crazy' results like this, it became pretty obvious that this was a hardware failure.

So, this system is now set aside, to be scavenged for whatever good parts it contains.

Thanks again, for your very fast and detailed response to my inquiry! ;-)

Best regards, and Merry Christmas,
Art


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 BSOD problem*

I am very glad that you got this sorted out.

I greatly appreciate your detailed reply letting me know of the solution. Thank you.

Happy Holidays!

John

.


----------



## art_l_j (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 BSOD problem*



jcgriff2 said:


> I am very glad that you got this sorted out.
> I greatly appreciate your detailed reply letting me know of the solution. Thank you.
> Happy Holidays!
> John
> .


--------------------------------------

Hi, John, long time no see! ;-)

I have been extremely busy with my new business, which is doing very well.

Anyway, I have finally had time to do a detailed analysis of this 'failed' system, and what I found may be of general interest, here at the TSF.

It turns out, that there was nothing wrong with the motherboard, or any of the other components.

What was causing the problem, was *an incorrect memory configuration* on the motherboard!

This motherboard, an ASUS A8V-E SE, has sockets for four 184-pin DDR DIMM memory modules. I had installed two 1024MB ECC modules, which *seemed to work OK*, under Windows XP. At least, the system ran for months, without crashing.

The particular modules that I had, were not listed in the 'DDR400 Qualified Vendors List' in the Motherboard manual, but they seemed to work OK.

However, it turns out that the Motherboard can accept only one of these 1024MB ECC modules. What probably happened, is that Windows XP used only the first module, except under rare circumstances (when it then crashed).

Windows 7, and Ubuntu Linux, probably used the second module right away, which is why they both crashed relatively quickly.

So, a word of warning, to anyone trying out a 'non-supported' memory configuration on your motherboard: Your system may *seem to work OK*, when in fact your system only gives the illusion of being OK. It can (and will) crash when it accesses the 'non-supported' memory module.

I don't know if the 'crash dump' files contain a 'signature' typical of a mis-configured memory setup on a motherboard, but it might be something to keep in mind, when looking into a BSOD problem.

Best regards,
Art


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Art. . .

Debugging is far from an exact science, specifically the way it is used to analyze kernel dumps. The debugging tools for Windows are really for driver developers to test (debug) their code - and can lead them back to the exact line of code that failed. While a dump file may indicate or point to hardware failure, it will not actually tell us that a specific piece of hardware is bad. 

So, the manner in which I use the tools assumes 2 things - (1) the hardware platform is stable; (2) the OS is genuine Microsoft and virus-free.

I do appreciate that you returned to let us know the outcome as more often than not, we are not privy to such.

Regards. . .

John

.


----------

